# Happy Christmas



## The Basket (Dec 25, 2007)

To all serving ladies and gentleman of all the allied nations serving in warzones this Christmas.

I wish you a very merry Christmas and a happy new year.

Come home safe and well.

It could have been me so I mean from the bottom of my heart.

Thank you.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas guys and gals out there! 

From a former soldier to all you soldiers out there "You are doing Great!"


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas from Colorado where we are having a white Christmas!! So far about 5 inches where I'm at!!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!!!!!!!!


----------



## Erich (Dec 25, 2007)

5 inchs send it here asap Joe ! yes were are expecting the white stuff tonight, I hope, out for a fast and very hard bike ride with many hills in a few minutes, 27F out cloudy frozen fog


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Xmas fellas.... Bless u all....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 25, 2007)

A Merry Christmas upon us all.


----------

